# Red skin around eyes



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Maggie lately has red skin all around her eyes. It may be just because of her grooming clips. It just seems unusual to me. Anyone? She is still tearing quite a bit so I need to wash her face often. I had stopped giving Angel's eyes because of the concerns posted on this forum. All of her baby teeth are out, but she does have off and on problems with one of her ears. Otherwise she is happy, active and healthy.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Allergies, maybe?? What are you feeding her?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am feeding her Halo puppy formula- dry. I also give her plain yogurt which she loves. I have just recently noticed this redness and have made no changes to her diet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

When Bonnie's allergies are acting up, her eyes (the area around them) get very red.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I have no idea what she could be allergic to though. :mellow:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Feb 20 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731091


> I have no idea what she could be allergic to though. :mellow:[/B]



Haha, I don't know what Bonnie's allergic to, either! I think it's airborne. Maybe Spring hayfever or something. All I know is her vet said she had an allergy, and to give her a small amount of Tavist-D. However, before medicating, see your vet (I'm sure you would anyway!).


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Doe Bonnie show any signs of her eyes bothering her like scratching or sneezing? Maggie doesn't show any signs but tearing. I will check with the vet as you suggested. Thank you for your response.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Feb 21 2009, 11:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731285


> Doe Bonnie show any signs of her eyes bothering her like scratching or sneezing? Maggie doesn't show any signs but tearing. I will check with the vet as you suggested. Thank you for your response.[/B]


When they bother her, she walks along the couch, rubbing her eyes against it, so in that respect she was scratching. I don't remember hearing her sneeze, tho.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

does she rub her eyes on carpet or bed or blanket as that can cause red irritation? do her eyes look watery?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 21 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731324


> does she rub her eyes on carpet or bed or blanket as that can cause red irritation? do her eyes look watery?[/B]


Yes, she does scoot around the carpet or the bed covers when she plays. I thought she just was trying to undo her topknot  
Her eyes are always tearing. I dry her face off often. Other than that, she does not _seem_ to be bothered by her eyes.
Maybe she just has pink halos :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

take top knot out and see if she still does it or put a scrunchy in instead of rubber band -- if she is rubbing her eyes on ground then allergies  as vet about benedryl in combination with fish oil -- www.nordicnaturals.com has omega 3 capsules that are distilled so no mercury and anthistamines and fish oil work well together - the fish oil is a natural anti-inflammatory and good for skin and coat too 

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Feb 21 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731398


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 21 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731324





> does she rub her eyes on carpet or bed or blanket as that can cause red irritation? do her eyes look watery?[/B]


Yes, she does scoot around the carpet or the bed covers when she plays. I thought she just was trying to undo her topknot  
Her eyes are always tearing. I dry her face off often. Other than that, she does not _seem_ to be bothered by her eyes.
Maybe she just has pink halos :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 21 2009, 04:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731406


> take top knot out and see if she still does it or put a scrunchy in instead of rubber band -- if she is rubbing her eyes on ground then allergies  as vet about benedryl in combination with fish oil -- www.nordicnaturals.com has omega 3 capsules that are distilled so no mercury and anthistamines and fish oil work well together - the fish oil is a natural anti-inflammatory and good for skin and coat too
> 
> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Feb 21 2009, 03:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731398





> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 21 2009, 01:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731324





> does she rub her eyes on carpet or bed or blanket as that can cause red irritation? do her eyes look watery?[/B]


Yes, she does scoot around the carpet or the bed covers when she plays. I thought she just was trying to undo her topknot  
Her eyes are always tearing. I dry her face off often. Other than that, she does not _seem_ to be bothered by her eyes.
Maybe she just has pink halos :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks for the advice. I will look into that fish oil. If it is good for us it should be good for our babies. I loosely secure her top knot with a rubber band wound only around twice instead of three times. I will try a small scrunchy though. That is a good idea. If all else fails, off to the vet we go...


----------

